# Bussit > Kauko- ja tilausliikenne >  Kesäaikaan siirtyminen

## Jouni Seilonen

MH näkyy tiedottavan, että siirryttäessä kesäaikaan 29.3. klo 3 linjan Joensuu - Lappeenranta - Hamina - Helsinki vuoro  ajetaan Taavetista 4.15 kesäaikaa suoraan pysähtymättä Porvooseen, josta jatketaan normaalisti 5.55 kesäaikaa Helsinkiin. Toinen auto lähtee Pyhällöstä 2.35 talviaikaa ja ajaa normaalireittiä ja normaaliaikataulun mukaan Porvooseen, jonne saapuu 5.50 kesäaikaa. Tämä auto sitten jakaa Porvoosta käsin Joensuu - Lappeenranta -väliltä nousseet Taavetti - Porvoo -välille menevät matkustajat.

Jos olisin viikon päästä esimerkiksi Lappeenrannassa, niin nousisin yöllä kyseiseen bussiin ja maksaisin 64 km matkan Pyhältöön. Matka tapahtuisi yllä olevan mukaisesti Porvoon kautta ja kilometrejä kertyisi yli 300. :Smile:

----------


## TEP70

> Jos olisin viikon päästä esimerkiksi Lappeenrannassa, niin nousisin yöllä kyseiseen bussiin ja maksaisin 64 km matkan Pyhältöön. Matka tapahtuisi yllä olevan mukaisesti Porvoon kautta ja kilometrejä kertyisi yli 300.


Minä olen viikon päästä Lappeenrannassa, mutta otaksun arvostavani sänkyä kuitenkin enemmän.  :Very Happy:

----------

